# Australia Calling Re:T2 Tanker Chemawa.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Looking for info and hopefully image of this T2 Tanker Chemawa I know she was a stretchie in early 1960s And became Barabra Jane Conway any more detail most welcome.

Clive


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Clive,
S/S Chemawa
Builder: Kaiser Company, Swan Island Completed: 6/45 Hull#: 137 USMC#: 2420 
1st Rename: Barbara Jane Conway 1960 
Rebuilt [Barbara Jane Conway] in 1960 [Fwd & Amidship] at Blohm & Voss 
GT:14424
DWT:23526
A.G. LOA x B x D: 575'0" x 78'6" x 31'11¾" 
Call/flag Sign:HPZO

Note:Sorry no piccie,mate!


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:T 2 Tanker Chemawa.*

Ruud.Thanks again mate for details,funny thing trawling on Skyfotos came across a good image of this old girl in T 2 guise .once again have been looking all over the place for any sort of image of her,I have got a good shot of Chemawa in disguise and stretched as Barabra Jane Conway.I may do a little project on the Conway sisters later. To clean this one up do you know the rego number off hand of either one.
Wish you well
Clive.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Clive,

The only number was given by Lloyds Register, was: 503644


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re: T2 Tanker Chemawa*

Thanks Ruud - you've done it again. What would the site do without you. I think we can put the lid on this one now.

Regards Clive


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Clive Anthony Fisher said:


> Thanks Ruud - you've done it again. What would the site do without you.
> 
> Regards Clive


Ahoy Clive,
Life will continue,take another one from the "bench" in my place.(*)) 
No just kidding, there are of course many others without naming them, that provides details/photos/infos the same as I do, but I 'll do my best.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

A good website for T2 tankers is 

http://www.t2tanker.org/

amoung others.

Bob


----------

